# tipplers vs homers???



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

im going to look at a mixed loft and wondered if there are some tell tale signs, or distinguishable differences between a homer and a tippler??

Thanks!


----------



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

the birds im specifically interested in appear to be all or mostly black, which im not sure if that says something right there but i dont recall seeing black homers before


----------



## CGull (Mar 26, 2013)

This is where I first saw/heard of black homers. 

http://www.whiteracers.20m.com/photo6.html

The black/white "Domino" bird at that link is a good looking bird.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Tipplers seem to have a slimmer body and most of the time their eye color is a bright white to grey. Homing/racing pigeons may have many varieties in their colors and shape. Sometimes it might be hard to identify homers from some other pigeons.

One Major difference that Homing/Racing pigeons have are the size of their beaks.
Most Homer/racing pigeon beaks form a sharp ">" not sloping to the head, instead heading straight with the forehead of the bird. 
Tipplers are different. Their beaks slopes an arc to form a forehead.. that slope forms the for head of the pigeon. The homer/racer;s forehead is like a straight line down to the end of its beak... Hopefully you understand. 
*E.g. *


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Once you see both next to each other in person even once, you will never forget. Tipplers look like tumblers and have short skinny feet and legs. Some tipplers are tiny. 
In a mixed loft, expect some crossbreeds: birds with both characteristics(phenotype).


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Hamlet got it on scale.

When visiting a mixed breed loft, homers will most likely be crossed with other breeds. Also tipplers will be crossed too. So you might see a homer/tippler.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Homers usually have bigger wattles and eye ceres. Their chest is also broader comparative to size. They are bigger,heavier and unlike tipplers fly low.


----------

